
The GNU project is leaking into Microsoft - gilad
http://techrights.org/2020/06/29/gnu-redirects/
======
kbenson
One of the benefits of using git is that it doesn't really matter where the
upstream is. You are getting the whole thing when you clone, so development is
distributed. I'm not really sure what the problem is here. If Red Hat or
Canonical gave free hosting, would we be seeing the same complaints?

There's still a GNU website, even if subsections redirect somewhere else. I'm
so tired of all this purity policing. You want GNU to use something other than
github? Build that platform, don't make it commercial (because obviously
that's that problem, right?), make sure it has all the same features, and then
offer it to GNU to use for free.

~~~
einpoklum
Ensuring free software does not depend, for its maintenance and continued
development, on non-free, closed software, and on companies whose profits are
based on the licensing of such software, is not "purity policing", it's part
of the essence of the project.

PS - Commerciality in itself is not the problem. Perhaps you should read about
the GNU project's "philosophy" page to understand what it's about:

[https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/](https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/)

